# I got my birthday present this morning



## EPJartisan

I woke up to find these on the dinning room table…



















A 12 piece set of Pfeil chisels with my name laser monogramed on them.
OMG.. I am super excited to get to the studio today and test them out… WOO HOOO…
I have often on here gone on how one can use most anything to carve with…mostly because I make almost no money and use what ever metal tools I can find. I have only a few really great chisels.. I AM SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Dal300

Outstanding! Make something for the giver!

You are a lucky feller!

Many Happy Returns!


----------



## a1Jim

Great gift Eric ,Enjoy !


----------



## helluvawreck

I love Pfiel carving tools. I try to buy a couple each month but it doesn't always work out. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## vikingcape

That is a great present! Those are not cheap. Wonderful score


----------



## mojapitt

Sweet! Happy Birthday.


----------



## S4S

Happy Birthday !


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea, that's a killer gift Eric. Congrats man.


----------



## DonBroussard

HB to you in a big way! I know several people with "JorgensEn" tools, but only one with "Eric P. JorgensOn" tools! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## helluvawreck

EP, it's always great to get some of these as a gift no matter what the occasion is. These tools are so nice and well made they will last more than a lifetime if you care for them. I'll give you some advice - Pfiel tools are going to go up in price as time goes on and if you want to add to your collection the best way to do it is to add one or two more every so often. Happy Birthday and enjoy them.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38

Happy birthday and congratulations on the carving tools. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Way to go Eric! Great score for your B-Day!


----------



## Druid

Well happy birthday. Congratulations.
I guess your first carving will be the birthday cake . . . enjoy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy birthday Eric. Very nice set of carving tools you got there!


----------



## tamtum

Happy birthday. Great gif.


----------



## Spoontaneous

Jealous. Hey… I have a birthday coming up soon… okay, not so soon, but I could sure hope for something like that. I'm lucky to get a card! Looking forward to seeing how you put those to use. Congrats!


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool

Very cool. Happy bday


----------



## Kentuk55

Fantastic!! Happy B-Day, with lotsa carving involved


----------



## LeroyTheLips

You're one lucky dude!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh Wow!! Happy birthday.


----------



## reedwood

Hey Eric….Happy Birthday!

Nice gift! Lucky you!


----------



## KayBee

Ooohh, nice! I've got some and they are great. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Knothead62

Happy birthday and those are nice! Now any piece of wood is not safe! Carve away!


----------



## wormil

Sweet set of carving chisels and happy birthday!


----------

